# Netflix brings HD video and AirPlay streaming to iPhone, iPad



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Netflix brings HD video and AirPlay streaming to iPhone, iPad*

Netflix brought 1080p streaming to Android 4.3 this summer, and now iPhone / iPad users can experience HD streams as well, provided they've updated to iOS 7.

Another new feature in the latest update is support for AirPlay streaming (if you prefer that to using the Apple TV's built-in app, it also means disabling AirPlay mirroring and requires iOS 7), along with other miscellaneous fixes.

Full Story Here









_Engadget_


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

I just tried it, very impressive! Unlike the recent Amazon Prime Video update, this one handles Dolby 5.1 perfectly! I think this technology is the future. BTW, also impressive and not mentioned in the blog post or article, I believe you can take over controls with your regular living room remote that you use for the ATV, or of corse the ATV remote, along with your iPad. So just control things anyway you want.


----------

